# The NEXT step ;)



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

*Help me with turbo upgrades please *

I have and ALL ROAD drivetrain and I want to upgrade the trubos as it has 72K and lots of shaft play. I dont have alot of $$$ And will NOT be mounting them in the stock locations. Helpful suggestions would be greatly appreciated Iam basically wanting the next step up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .










_Modified by VRPISSED at 8:27 PM 9-25-2008_


----------

